# France/Spain requirements please



## gypo (Aug 9, 2022)

Morning all, 
We are hoping to take a trip in September to France then on to Spain.
I’m a bit out of touch as to requirements now to travel since brexit.
I know all the pre brexit requirements but am not sure what is required/allowed now?
I did see the £80pd thing for Spain.
Also to add it will be just me and upper management travelling, she has had the Covid jabs but I haven’t.
Thanks all
G


----------



## Jo001 (Aug 9, 2022)

France has relaxed its Covid rules, at the moment you don't need to show anything.

When we crossed into Spain earlier this year there was no check at the border. I believe people going directly to Spain from the UK had to complete some Covid documentation.


----------



## gypo (Aug 9, 2022)

Thank you


----------



## r4dent (Aug 9, 2022)

A lot has changed since Brexit. 
Some of the changes depend on the size of the MoHo etc so the best thing is to research them and see how they apply to your own circumstances.  

Suggested research includes.

90 day in 180 day rule.
Crit Air stickers
Angle mort stickers
Lots of Spanish toll roads no longer charge
Import of food.
Speed limits


----------



## gypo (Aug 9, 2022)

Thanks I’ll do a bit of research


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 10, 2022)

No checks on food going UK to France then down into Spain, that was back in May this year.

The only thing we did see what a huge Gendarme and Customs presence at the Péage de Biriatou toll booth /  Douanes point ( AP-8 / A63 ) on the French side.

They pulled the 2 UK registered cars in the lane next to us but i did notice they had no GB or UK plates / stickers on them      

Thankfully we got waved through but i am fully compliant with their rules and regulations regarding vehicles including the Angles Morts stickers


----------



## GMJ (Aug 10, 2022)

...and as Wooie alludes to above, don't forget a new shiny UK badge rather than the old GB one!


----------



## gypo (Aug 10, 2022)

Thanks both, all good info, duly noted


----------



## Colinc (Aug 11, 2022)

1. BipandGo is a great way to pay autoroute tolls - order it before you go.  Covers France and Spain.  You can then drive straight through without stopping.
2. Check you have yellow vests, spare bulbs, warning triangle, etc.
3. Although probably no food checks best not to take dairy or meat products into EU  - buy when there instead.  You aren't supposed to take them.
4. You need the UK sticker for Spain.  France (and most of Europe) is OK with UK and Union Jack on numberplate.
5. Green card no longer needed - but check your insurance policy covers Europe.
6. Have fun - and ignore the "better at home" crowd.


----------



## GMJ (Aug 11, 2022)

If you want a Bip&Go tag, drop me a line with your name and email address and I can get you 4€ off your bill (I get it too btw).


----------



## gypo (Aug 12, 2022)

Thanks both, I have a toll tag, we have had it a few years. I’m ok with all the pre brexit requirements as we have done many trips prior to brexit, I wasn’t sure any new requirements I.e food stuffs etc.
Thanks again for taking the time to post.
D


----------



## Moped (Aug 13, 2022)

You now need international driving licences available from the post office. The French and Spanish requirements are different so 2 are required. Don’t know if this is enforced if stopped but it is a requirement.


----------



## gypo (Aug 13, 2022)

Thank you, I’ll check our licenses I’m not sure if we have them or not


----------



## GMJ (Aug 13, 2022)

Sorry, but you DON'T need a IDP in the EU if you have a photocard UK licence already. Luckily this nonsense was sorted out early on after Brexit.





__





						Driving abroad
					

Check if you need an international driving permit (IDP) to drive abroad on holiday and how to exchange your licence if you move abroad - including driving in the EU after Brexit.




					www.gov.uk
				




_*Driving in Europe*_​*You do not need an IDP to drive in the EU, Switzerland, Norway, Iceland or Liechtenstein if you have a photocard driving licence issued in the UK.*


----------



## Moped (Aug 13, 2022)

gypo said:


> Thank you, I’ll check our licenses I’m not sure if we have them or not


Just checked and if you have the photo id plastic card licence you don’t require them.

I have the old folded paper licence (never moved address in 40 years) which is rare these days and the international licences are required if you have one of these as they include a photo.


----------



## witzend (Aug 15, 2022)

Jo001 said:


> France has relaxed its Covid rules, at the moment you don't need to show anything.
> I believe people going directly to Spain from the UK had to complete some Covid documentation.


Yes an also for France when we crossed to France with BF we had to  show Vac status. But their web site confirms this is no longer required


----------

